# Sound of a Whale?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

So every now and then when I leave an intersection under normal acceleration, not a large amount, my car sounds like a whale until the RPMs go between 2500 and 3000 and then I don't hear it again for quite a while. I have tried to reproduce it and haven't had any success it just randomly occurs so it would be virtually impossible to take it to be looked at.








Does anyone have any idea what this intermittent case of Whaleitus might be? I've thought it might be a belt tensioner, or the accessory belt, which has squeaked before.


----------



## volksracin (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Sound of a Whale? (vr6ninja)*

it sounds like something i've got going on in my allroad. i called it the horns on gondor, but it is a quiet horn/ whale sound. my wife said she first heard it on our car after i put in a set of used apr diverters valves. i didn't notice it until a couple weeks later when i got the timing belt service. for me it happens when i accelerate from a stop, or it was happening when on the freeway and i would roll into the throttle a little. if i let up it stopped and as soon as i rolled back into the throttle it trumpeted, then stops. very intermittent. i've heard about bad apr diverters and a recall, was wondering if maybe i've got bad diverters? bump for suggestions.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Sound of a Whale? (volksracin)*

I didn't think about it being the DVs they are stock on my car but same acceleration your describing. i have had it do it at low speeds on the highway as well but mostly leaving intersections after coming to a complete stop. Any suggestions on how I could test this theory?


----------

